# Bayou Texar Snorkeling or Fishing



## Graywater (May 30, 2017)

I have been wondering if there are any reefs or wrecks in Bayou Texar to snorkel or fish at. Is the water even safe to swim in?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Click on this http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/bayou-texar-403730/


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Catch and release trout fishing in Bayou Texar can be good during the winter, but I wouldn't eat anything out of there. Every now and then somebody puts crab traps in the bayou which is why I never order anything with crabmeat at a restaurant.


----------



## Flightpipe (Mar 15, 2017)

I catch and release specs and redfish from time to time, but I don't let my dog swim in it....


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Understand no swimming and not eating crabs out of Texar. But don't think that fish for
example reds and trout are resident in Texar full time? 

Seems likely that those fish move in and out of Texar frequently? Are they not ok (the fish) to eat?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Mark that's exactly what I was thinking too!


----------

